# Rocket League  - Berichte , Erfahrungen etc.



## isnicable (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Wochenende mit dem Rocket League angefangen. Und ich muss echt sagen das dieses Spiel schon gut Laune macht.Ich finde den Mix aus Fifa und Flatout schon ziemlich gelugen, wobei ich hoffe das in Zukunft noch mehr verschiedene Spielmodi dazu kommen. 
Habt ihr das Spiel schon mal angezockt und was sind eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Stueppi (20. Juli 2015)

Das Spiel ist ein echter überraschungs Hit. Extremes suchtpotential und jedes geschossene Tor fühlt sich großartig an, besonders wenn es in der Wiederholung auch so gut gewollt aussieht =D
Ich hab auch erst gedacht, meh, Autofußball war beim Raab schon langweilig und Fußball mag ich nicht, aber das Spiel ist sehr geil.


----------



## kress (20. Juli 2015)

Simples Spielprinzip, leicht zu spielen, aber schwer zu meistern. (Timing ist alles )
4 Player LOKAL Coop! Multi-Platform online! Im Steam für nur 20€, für PS Plus Nutzer afaik gratis.
Keine Abstürze oder Bugs, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.
Für mich ist es mal wieder ein Spiel, dass für längere Zeit halten wird, vor allem der Lokale Coop ist super. 

Wer Trackmania Fan ist und auf Fußball steht, sollte auf jeden Fall mal reinschnuppern.


----------



## TammerID (21. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele es nun auch seit Samstag und konnte ein paar Leute dazu bewegen mit mir mitzuspielen. Was bei dem Preis für ein so "kleines" Spiel gar nicht mal so leicht war 
Es macht verdammt viel Spaß und hat mich wirklich sehr überrascht. 
Ich finde es einfach super wie alle mitfiebern und wie leicht es zu erlernen ist. Außerdem hat man Abends immer Zeit für eine kurze Runde. 

Allerdings finde ich es unschön das manche Leute es prinzipiell verneinen dieses Spiel zu spielen. Und das nur aufgrund der Tatsache das es entweder Autos, einen Ball und Tore oder beides enthält.
Weiß nicht wie eure Erfahrung da so im Freundeskreis ist aber ich habe so ein paar Leute die es nur deswegen nicht spielen wollen.

Was wünscht ihr euch denn noch alles für das Spiel?
Und meint ihr man kann bald mal ein kleines Turnier planen? Sofern das Interesse groß genug ist


----------



## isnicable (21. Juli 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich es unschön das manche Leute es prinzipiell verneinen dieses Spiel zu spielen. Und das nur aufgrund der Tatsache das es entweder Autos, einen Ball und Tore oder beides enthält.
> Weiß nicht wie eure Erfahrung da so im Freundeskreis ist aber ich habe so ein paar Leute die es nur deswegen nicht spielen wollen.
> 
> Was wünscht ihr euch denn noch alles für das Spiel?
> Und meint ihr man kann bald mal ein kleines Turnier planen? Sofern das Interesse groß genug ist




bei mir ist es relativ ausgewogen. Die einen finden den Preis zu happig und die anderen finden das Spielprinzip nicht so geil. 
Für ein Tunier bin ich noch nicht zu haben, dafür bin ich einfach noch zu schlecht. ^^

Wie sieht es bei euch eigentlich mit laggs  aus? 
bei mir traten gestern und vorgestern immer mal wieder welche auf und nein es lag nicht an mir


----------



## TammerID (21. Juli 2015)

Ach so frisch wie das Spiel auf dem Markt ist, sind wir doch alle noch schlecht 

Wir hatten gestern Probleme einen anständigen Server zu finden. Erst ist das Spiel 2x in Folge abgestürzt bei 2 Leuten und anschließend hatten wir Verbindungsprobleme, was zu einen noch chaotischeren Spiel geführt hat 
Hattet ihr auch schon das Problem das ein Spieler einen anderen nicht sehen konnte?


----------



## d3x (21. Juli 2015)

Hab das Spiel seit release und am Anfang waren die server dermaßen überlastet, dass eine spielersuche schon mal eine halbe Stunde dauern konnte.
Hat sich jetzt aber stark gebessert. Das Spielprinzip ist sehr spaßig, ich finde 2vs2 ist optimal (mit einem Freund,versteht sich).


----------



## isnicable (22. Juli 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ach so frisch wie das Spiel auf dem Markt ist, sind wir doch alle noch schlecht
> 
> Wir hatten gestern Probleme einen anständigen Server zu finden. Erst ist das Spiel 2x in Folge abgestürzt bei 2 Leuten und anschließend hatten wir Verbindungsprobleme, was zu einen noch chaotischeren Spiel geführt hat
> Hattet ihr auch schon das Problem das ein Spieler einen anderen nicht sehen konnte?



da bin ich ja beruhigt ^^

 Verbindungsprobleme hab ich auch ab und zu. Immer mal wieder einen Ping von 90+ da kann man dann nur noch aus dem Match raus gehen.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (23. Juli 2015)

Sehr geniales Spiel!! Ich bin per Zufall darauf gestoßen, als ich auf Twitch gestöbert habe. Gestern konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten und habe es gekauft und gleich ein paar Runden gezockt, allerdings erst einmal nur gegen Bots. Und das war schon sehr genial!


----------



## Redsupp (26. Juli 2015)

Suche noch Mitspieler.  Wer hätte Lust mir mir mal ne Runde zu zocken? 

Es sind auch schon neue Inhalte angekündigt: Rocket League: Verkaufszahlen und DLC - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE


----------



## isnicable (27. Juli 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Suche noch Mitspieler.  Wer hätte Lust mir mir mal ne Runde zu zocken?
> 
> Es sind auch schon neue Inhalte angekündigt: Rocket League: Verkaufszahlen und DLC - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE



Ich hätte Bock. Ab nächster Woche hab ich dann auch Urlaub und dem entsprechend mehr Zeit


----------



## Stratton (13. August 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich während des Spiels schreiben kann?


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

Stratton schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich während des Spiels schreiben kann?



T (Chat für alle sichtbar) 
Y (Team-Chat)

Einfach während des Spiels drücken


----------



## Goldini50 (13. August 2015)

Stichwort  Lokaler Coop ! 
Ist es eigentlich möglich das Spiel an einem Rechner zu zocken auf 2 Bildschirmen ? 
Sprich; Jeder hat seinen eigenen Bildschirm ?!?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (13. August 2015)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Stichwort  Lokaler Coop !
> Ist es eigentlich möglich das Spiel an einem Rechner zu zocken auf 2 Bildschirmen ?
> Sprich; Jeder hat seinen eigenen Bildschirm ?!?



Ja, in den Optionen findet man eine Möglichkeit, den Splitscreen zu aktivieren. Habe es aber selber noch nicht getestet.


Seit gestern habe ich bei Rocket League das Problem, dass es ständig ruckelt. Fast jedes Mal wenn ich den Ball berühre oder mit einem Mitspieler zusammenstoße, bleibt das Bild kurz stehen. Hängt das vielleicht mit dem aktuellen Patch zusammen?
Habe alle Grafikoptionen auf High Quality und aktiviert. Vorher gab das nie Probleme. Anscheinend verursacht die Option Render Quality das Ruckeln. Stelle ich die runter auf Performance, läuft wieder alles flüssig. Nur ist die Grafik dann natürlich deutlich verwaschener. Die Leistung meines Systems sollte eigentlich ausreichen


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2015)

Dont forget, it's an Alpha!

Denke es liegt am Spiel und nicht an deinem System. Wenns nicht an den Serverlags lag, dann würd ich Option Render Quality einfach aus Performance stellen und gut ist. FPS > Grafik finde ich


----------



## Stratton (14. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> T (Chat für alle sichtbar)
> Y (Team-Chat)
> 
> Einfach während des Spiels drücken




Thx
Aber wieso haben die nicht T für Team genommen?


----------



## Redsupp (14. August 2015)

Stratton schrieb:


> Thx
> Aber wieso haben die nicht T für Team genommen?



Weil sie doof sin?


----------



## Goldini50 (14. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Weil sie doof sin?


Das wird`s sein ! ^^


----------



## Pladdaah (17. August 2015)

Stratton schrieb:


> Thx
> Aber wieso haben die nicht T für Team genommen?




Könnt ihr ja zu belieben einstellen


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Ja, in den Optionen findet man eine Möglichkeit, den Splitscreen zu aktivieren. Habe es aber selber noch nicht getestet.
> 
> 
> Seit gestern habe ich bei Rocket League das Problem, dass es ständig ruckelt. Fast jedes Mal wenn ich den Ball berühre oder mit einem Mitspieler zusammenstoße, bleibt das Bild kurz stehen. Hängt das vielleicht mit dem aktuellen Patch zusammen?
> Habe alle Grafikoptionen auf High Quality und aktiviert. Vorher gab das nie Probleme. Anscheinend verursacht die Option Render Quality das Ruckeln. Stelle ich die runter auf Performance, läuft wieder alles flüssig. Nur ist die Grafik dann natürlich deutlich verwaschener. Die Leistung meines Systems sollte eigentlich ausreichen



Kann man auch einer mit Tastaur und einer Maus und der andere mit Controller im Splitscrreen am PC zocken? Wenn ja wie?  (Geht bei F1 2012 xD)


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. September 2015)

Sag mal findet ihr das Game auch - ich sag mal - schwer?

Klar, das Prinzip ist kinderleicht, aber dann letztendlich in der Praxis die Kugel auch gezielt ins Tor zu bringen gestaltet sich für mich zum reinen Glücksspiel.

Alleine das einfache spielen des Balles von der eigenen Seite übers Feld (dribbling) ist schon eine Kunst. meist landet der Ball überall, nur nicht da, wo er hin sollte.
Hab jetzt 5 Stunden auf der Uhr, bisher wurde es nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## TammerID (16. September 2015)

Ja das Spiel gehört eindeutig zur Kategorie: Leicht zu lernen, schwer zu meistern.
Ich habe nun glaube ich 14 Stunden auf der Uhr und habe die selben Probleme gehabt wie du.
Es wird nach der Zeit tatsächlich besser und man weiß einfach wie man den Ball anspielen muss und vor allem mit wie viel Speed um ihn ins Tor zu bekommen.

Welchen Modus spielst du denn immer? Ich habe für mich herausgefunden das 3vs3 am sinnvollsten ist. Da man wenn man mit einem Kollegen spielt im 2on2 immer einen im Tor stehen hat und gar nicht großartig das Ballgefühl erlernen kann.


----------



## Laggy.NET (16. September 2015)

Bisher 2 vs 2 mit nem Kumpel, aber ich hab auch schon gemerkt, dass 3 vs 3 eventuell sinnvoller ist, da man nicht immer dem Ball hinterher rushen muss sondern auch mal mehr aufs Stellungspiel achten könnte.

Werds dann mal vermehrt im 3 vs 3 versuchen.
Wenigstens weiß ich nun, dass ich nicht alleine bin.

Bei den Kommentaren, dass das Spiel ab der ersten Minute schon so extrem viel Spaß macht, dankt man sich auch manchmal schießt ihr wirklich Tore am laufenden Band, bin ich viel zu schlecht oder habt ihr keine Ansprüche?

Aktuell motiviert das Spiel zwar sehr, aber die Glücksgefühle bleiben insgesamt halt aus und enden vermehrt in Frust, wenn zum gefühlt hundertsten Mal, der Ball das Tor nur knapp verfehlt, und der Gegner die Tore immer sauber rein bekommt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2015)

Ich finde das Game auch nicht unbedingt einfach, aber nach einigen Stunden Übung ist es dann kein Problem mehr. Schwierig wird es dann wenn du von Wänden springst, rumfliegst und da Manöver machst.


----------



## Redsupp (16. September 2015)

Warte mal ab, lass dich nicht entmutigen. Würde dir empfehlen erstmal nicht ranked zu spielen, denn da tummeln sich richtig gute.
Ich habe mittlerweile über 100Std gespielt und da ist das natürlich ganz was andere mittlerweile, wobei ich immernoch an viele Bällen vorbeispringe 

Achte darauf was die anderen machen und versuchs nachzumachen. Übung macht den Meister.
Aber am wichtigsten: verlier nicht den Spaß dran, darum gehts


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. September 2015)

Also ich habs mir gestern auch mal zugelegt. Mir machts sehr viel Spaß,  auch wenn ich derzeit nur mit randoms spiele. Aber ich wurde erst einmal  geflamed weil ich so schlecht bin 

Erfordert halt alles ein  bisschen Übung und ist anfangs doch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber mit den  Richtigen Kameraeinstellungen verschafft man sich ein bisschen mehr  Übersicht und es wird ein wenig leichter.


----------



## Redsupp (17. September 2015)

Wie haste denn die Kameras eingestellt?


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. September 2015)

Sichtfeld, Höhe und Abstand auf Maximum. Kamerawinkel auf -15.00. Einfach mal ins freie Traning gehen und dort rumprobieren, bis du das passende für dich gefunden hast.


----------



## TammerID (17. September 2015)

Ich fahre immer mit der Ballkamera. Habe nach der ganzen Zeit gar nicht mitbekommen, das man da noch was umstellen kann


----------



## Bunny_Joe (12. Oktober 2015)

Habs mir gerade gekauft und es macht unglaublich viel spaß. Da kommen schöne Erinnerungen an Diddy Kong Racing auf dem N64 wieder hoch! Wer Lust hat am WE mal just4fun zu zocken kann mir ne pm schreiben.


----------



## Pladdaah (16. Oktober 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Bisher 2 vs 2 mit nem Kumpel, aber ich hab auch schon gemerkt, dass 3 vs 3 eventuell sinnvoller ist, da man nicht immer dem Ball hinterher rushen muss sondern auch mal mehr aufs Stellungspiel achten könnte.
> 
> Werds dann mal vermehrt im 3 vs 3 versuchen.
> Wenigstens weiß ich nun, dass ich nicht alleine bin.
> ...


Probier mal der Reihe nach die Trainings,  wenn du die einigermaßen beherrschst, dann bist du aufm guten Weg


----------



## Redsupp (17. Oktober 2015)

Genau, die sind wirklich gut.
Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## Redsupp (9. November 2015)

Leute es ist ein neues Update draußen. Dort können manuelle Spieleinstellungen gemacht werden und es gibt auch eine Spielliste mit voreingstellen Modi, z.B. Moonball.
Ausprobieren! Mir gefällts


----------



## Hummel_1980 (10. November 2015)

Ja, das neue Update ist echt super  Bringt endlich mal etwas Abwechslung in die Partien. Einen großen Nachteil hat es allerdings: Man versaut sich durch die Modifikationen den antrainierten Skill in den Standard-Matches.


----------



## Stern1710 (10. November 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der das "Back to the Future"-DLC gefeiert hat?
Vor allem war ich gerne bereit, den Entwicklern die 2 Euro zu zahlen, da das Auto optisch son einiges hermacht mit den sich umdrehenden Reifen und den Effekten bei Nitro


----------



## Hummel_1980 (11. November 2015)

Hab ich mir auch direkt geholt. Der DeLorean war die 1,99 Euro wert  Einfach göttlich, wie der die Räder einklappt wenn er in den Flugmodus geht...


----------



## Imperat0r (11. November 2015)

Genau das Spiel habe ich gesucht. Mir lag der Name auf der Zunge  
Danke für den Thread


----------



## Pladdaah (13. November 2015)

Was haltet ihr von dem dlc?  

Ich persönlich finde es ne gelungene Abwechslung, hatte viel Spaß dabei! 

Das Spiel hätte so viel Potential (andere Maps,  Spielmodi etc.).


----------



## Dr_Lobster (16. November 2015)

Ich liebe Rocket League. In letzter Zeit laggt es bei mir aber wie noch was... Egal welche Server ich nehme und auch wenn ich Crossplatform-Gaming ausstelle.
Bei diversen Tests liegt meine Ping zwischen 25-45 ms. Bei Rocket League gehen die zur Zeit oftmals so durch die Decke das ich nicht mehr weiterspielen kann.

Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben?


----------



## isnicable (17. November 2015)

Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Ich liebe Rocket League. In letzter Zeit laggt es bei mir aber wie noch was... Egal welche Server ich nehme und auch wenn ich Crossplatform-Gaming ausstelle.
> Bei diversen Tests liegt meine Ping zwischen 25-45 ms. Bei Rocket League gehen die zur Zeit oftmals so durch die Decke das ich nicht mehr weiterspielen kann.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben?



Wird das Netzwerk schon durch andere Dinge stark belastet?

Ich hab zwar schon ne weile nicht mehr gespielt aber bei mir gab es auch öfters solche Schwankungen, da lag es aber an den servern von rocket league.


----------



## Hummel_1980 (17. November 2015)

Die Pingschwankungen liegen an den Rocket League Servern. Die scheinen in letzter Zeit oft gegen Abend überlastet zu sein.


----------



## Redsupp (17. November 2015)

Hummel_1980 schrieb:


> Die Pingschwankungen liegen an den Rocket League Servern. Die scheinen in letzter Zeit oft gegen Abend überlastet zu sein.



Denk ich auch.
Manchmal hat man auf einem Server Ping über 100 und beim nächsten wieder 25.

Jedoch ist es manchmal echt komisch. Hab schon erlebt, dass nur ein Team Ping von an die 200 hatte und das andere Team alle gute Pings.
Ich wechsel bei sowas immer den Server


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Hi, fesselt das Game lang oder eher ein Titel für ab und zu ?


----------



## TammerID (17. November 2015)

Kann sehr lange fesseln wenn man es mit Freunden spielt. Kommt eigentlich eher drauf an, wie sehr du dich für so ein Genre begeistern kannst.
Ich habe es anfangs sehr viel gespielt und jetzt nur noch ab und zu. Allerdings hatte ich so viel Spaß mit dem Spiel, das ich keinen Euro vermisse.


----------



## Redsupp (17. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi, fesselt das Game lang oder eher ein Titel für ab und zu ?



185 Std Spielzeit sprechen für sich 

Easy to learn, hard to master


----------



## isnicable (17. November 2015)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi, fesselt das Game lang oder eher ein Titel für ab und zu ?



Für mich ein Spiel was ich nur ab und zu spiele


----------



## amer_der_erste (17. November 2015)

Okay, merci


----------

